# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  I dont know what type of frog I have

## Zach2002

A few weeks ago I bought tadpoles from a pet store and now one of them has arms and legs. I still dont know what type of  frog it is if anyone can help Id appreciate it.

----------


## Herpin Man

It's a Leopard frog. Based on what I can see in the photo, it appears to be a Northern leopard frog.

----------


## Zach2002

> It's a Leopard frog. Based on what I can see in the photo, it appears to be a Northern leopard frog.


Thanks you am I able to release these guys in Ohio and if not possible how do I set the tank up for long term life

----------


## Herpin Man

No- absolutely do not release them into the wild. You could be introducing disease into the local frog population, and you most assuredly would be causing genetic pollution of the local frog population.
Set them up in a large semi-terrestrial vivarium, and feed them lots of live insects.

----------


## JGuinan007

> No- absolutely do not release them into the wild. You could be introducing disease into the local frog population, and you most assuredly would be causing genetic pollution of the local frog population.
> Set them up in a large semi-terrestrial vivarium, and feed them lots of live insects.


How is that? Why not release back to wild?

----------


## LydiasMom

They're farm bred, right?

----------


## Dan

I agree with herpinmans post verbatim. Captive specimens should never be released into the wild.

----------


## Ami749

Definitely a Northern Leopard Frog.  Do not release captive bred animals into the wild.

----------


## Herpin Man

> How is that? Why not release back to wild?


As I said, y_ou could be introducing disease into the local frog population, and you most assuredly would be causing genetic pollution of the local frog population._

----------


## AAron

The reason why you can't release these frogs is because they aren't from your area. I had to search for frogs from specific areas from my state and even city. Releasing captive frogs from other states is not natural anyways. If you had a native population like you got from a pond in your backyard you would most likely be able to release them since local frogs mated and those frogs are the offspring. There is so much legal stuff if your trying to do it right and you have to spend a lot of money when wanting to do a project like releasing frogs. You need to see your states requirements on when and how to release them and you need to be able to provide care for it before you release it. If your keeping the frog then I can help you with setting up an enclosure for the frog or frogs. Take it from someone who has had to spend years of research and contacting the state to be able to release frogs the legal way. It's just so much simpler to keep them as pets. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------

